# Brandtii



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

For anyone who didnt get to see these before...


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

That is niccccccceeeeee :







:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Its more then likely a she. The males have very muscular faces. Plus she has frigin hot pink fins... oo:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, have you thought about asking her for a date? She might put the bite on somebody else you know. :







:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

hey bd.. nice brandtii as I have said.. glad to see you made it over here.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice how big is it. Hows his temperment?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish.
wes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This Board is more Appreciative of Pirahnas and Carnage, so of course im over here :laughlong: She is around 7 inches, and from what I have observed the females are very curious and outgoing while the males are just trying to kill anything that moves. She will swim out to meet you, not trying to attack though.. more like an oscar or somthing, which is very strange pirahna behavior.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome looking fish and tank! She is badass.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Wut i'd like to know is how one gets the water blue???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would imagine its just a blue light or a blacklight as lighting.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That the night-time lighting setup I have... Im using one 100% Atinic Blue Light and centered red floodlight.


----------

